# Vintage Lado



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If you like buying your guitars by the pound, this is good value

http://store.boutiquetone.com/index.php?product=CONS-LADO-001 &c=11


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> If you like buying your guitars by the pound, this is good value
> 
> http://store.boutiquetone.com/index.php?product=CONS-LADO-001 &c=11


That was probably a pretty pricey guitar when it was new....looks like it's set neck.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I would say its at a very decent price


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not my taste but I bet it plays beautifully.Shame that Lados values don't keep up well.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

$400 for a Falcon!!!!!! Neck-through, Dimarzios...someone jump this.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i emailed them about it - no response


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I emailed yesterday-there is a lot of fret wear


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A buddy of mine had one of these.

It was beat up and torn down. 
I never did get to play it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

That is a VERY good price. I had a Lado Falcon back in the 1980's. Mine was a natural finish with contrasting light and dark woods. It was made in 1980 but I bought it used in around 1984. These guitars are under valued gems. If I remember correct they were selling new back around 1980 for about $1,200-$1,400. That was a lot of money back then. You could have got a brand new Les Paul Standard for less money at the time.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Wax Mannequin used to use one, he let me even try it out, its a nice guitar!


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

It says sold out, so I guess we missed it. I would have paid $400 for that without a second thought. I love my Lados.


----------

